# Is this good enough for a first spread



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ok you have probably seen me on here looking for decoys and now i finally got some i got 1 dozen mallard floaters 3 dozen GHG canada shells with flocked heads and 8 dozen GHG avery fullbodies with flocked heads.....


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

That should get the job done for you, most of the time I hunt over small spread 5 decoys to 3 or 4 dozen, its pretty rare that I run big spread of 10 plus dozen. I think you should be fine.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That's more than enough. When I think of a starter spread I usually think of a dozen hand me down shells from the 70's. What you listed is probably as much as if not more than what a lot of us run with after years of accumulating. You'll be perfectly fine.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

your guna kill birds..me and my buddy hunt over 35 shells doz mallard shells and a mojo and we kill quite a few birds


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats more than enough, more than I run most of the time. I don't even own 8 dozen full bodies


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

haha you got me beat bud, my starter spread was 6 crappy shells now i'm up to 2-3 and a few snow geese to make it more visible, i'll probably put down the cash next year and buy a good 4 doz. more but yep, definitely plenty of decoys man


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> When I think of a starter spread I usually think of a dozen hand me down shells from the 70's.


LOL That is still a bulk of my spread. I started going through them this week and they are pretty sad. Time has taken it's toll . Some of the plactic is so brittle from age if a goose landed on one it would probably explode. I finally threw out about a dozen that have been sitting around waiting for repair for the last 10 years. The only ones still in good shape are a dozen I bought in "79" that were a flexible plastic (plasti duck??) thinking back I wish I had bought about 20 dozen of [email protected] $30 dozen.


----------



## teamflightstoppers (Sep 21, 2008)

That is enough. That is a very decent starting spread. I have shot limits of ducks over just a single mojo.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats enough for a starter! thats nice spread


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats plenty of deeks, you should be just fine


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Dude it's waaay better than the crap I started with.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

definately a good sized spread! More then i got now! good luck to you.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

saskboy said:


> ok you have probably seen me on here looking for decoys and now i finally got some i got 1 dozen mallard floaters 3 dozen GHG canada shells with flocked heads and 8 dozen GHG avery fullbodies with flocked heads.....


Sounds more like your bragging not asking. Good Luck :lol:


----------

